# Cruise control on non-factory cruise car?



## Shifty (Jan 12, 2014)

I have a Cruze LS w.o cruise. I was curious if the cruise itself is in the car, just without the buttons or what? Ideally I'd like to be able to just get the buttons and hook up a wiring harness and be done but I know that's not likely.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Unfortunately I am mobile and cant seatch. But in the How-to there is a guide on how to do it. Not hard at all 

 -I'm mobile-


----------



## evanblar (Jan 29, 2013)

I had a local dealer install GM cruise control on my '13 LS shortly after purchasing it. It involves swapping the steering wheel, then programming by the dealer to "unlock" it. In my area, most GM dealers have the price listed on their websites under Accessories. Prices vary so it pays to shop around - I paid $305 out the door for the complete job.

I like the functionality of the factory style cruise, you can adjust your speed in 1 mph increments via the steering wheel control.


----------



## Shifty (Jan 12, 2014)

Awesome....gotta love GM. Looks like I'm going the stealership route.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

You could also buy a steering wheel and do it yourself. You'll need the dealer to program it still but could save you $100-$150 depending program fee.

Link to the steering wheel should be in that how to thread or you can check Ebay. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Sup Mick , He can even search the wreckers for a cruzen that has the cruise control functions on the stearing wheel . Jon picked up a set of Eco wheels from 1 cheap . 
Also I do not have a cruise controlled cruzen and do not really need it with my short commute of 7 miles ..


----------

